# Cirque du Soleil shows in Las Vegas - which one?



## CapriciousC (May 24, 2013)

I have a conference for work in Las Vegas in July of this year.  I'm thinking of seeing one of the Cirque shows, but there are so many and I honestly don't know anything about any of them (it's been 10+ years since I was last in Vegas).  I'll be staying at the Mirage and won't have a car, but I don't mind either walking or taking a cab to wherever.  I'll be on my own, so I figure I can see whatever I want without worrying about whether the hubby will like it or whether it will be appropriate for the 9-year-old 

Any suggestions?  Which have you seen?  What did you like or not like about the various shows?


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

I've seen three in Las Vegas and highly recommend any of those:

Mystere - I think this is the original Cirque show in Las Vegas.  I also think it is my favorite.

O - the water-based show.

Love - this is at the Mirage.  Dh and I just saw it last month.  Not what I'd call a typical Cirque show since there is more emphasis on the music and less on the "acrobatics".  It was fun and if you are a Beatles fan you'll enjoy it.

P.S.  You can walk to any of these shows from the Mirage.  O is at the Bellagio and Mystere is at Treasure Island.


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2013)

If you love the Beatles music, you'll love "Love". Another suggestion though not Cirque: Blue Man Group at Rio.


----------



## RX8 (May 25, 2013)

This thread was from a year ago but asked the same question.  You might find it still pertinent.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165300&highlight=Cirque


----------



## Renny30 (May 25, 2013)

KA was excellent. Have fun!


----------



## chriskre (May 25, 2013)

Just saw ONE at Mandalay bay and cannot say enough about how awesome this show was.
We were there on opening night this week so I am sure it will only get better.
Funny thing is I am not even a huge Michael Jackson fan but still thought it awesome


----------



## CapriciousC (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I'm going to see what kind of seat I can get and make a final decision, but I'm leaning toward O or Mystere.


----------



## winnipiseogee (May 25, 2013)

I'm not normally a show person but my wife dragged me to O nine years ago and I've since it 4 times since.  Also seen Ka and Mystere but O is still my favorite.  Anything you pick I think you will enjoy!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 25, 2013)

O then Ka would be my 1 & 2 choices.


----------



## tompalm (May 25, 2013)

O is great.  Also, see Terry Fator at the Mirage, it is one of the best shows around.


----------



## Glynda (May 27, 2013)

*No contest*

No contest.  O.


----------



## Karen G (May 27, 2013)

I've seen O and Mystere and would also vote for O.  LeReve at the Wynn is also excellent, though not technically a Cirque show, as it was developed by the same man who did the Cirque shows.

I have a friend who got to see the new Michael Jackson Cirque show at Mandalay Bay and she just raves about it. It was the best one she has ever seen, she said.


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I've seen O and Mystere and would also vote for O.  LeReve at the Wynn is also excellent, though not technically a Cirque show, as it was developed by the same man who did the Cirque shows.
> 
> I have a friend who got to see the new Michael Jackson Cirque show at Mandalay Bay and she just raves about it. It was the best one she has ever seen, she said.



I went to "O" after seeing the Michael Jackson show this past week and I agree.  
I thought the MJ show was better than O.  
Both shows are incredible don't get me wrong but the MJ show was just amazing.  

The O show had way too much chlorine in the air for me to fully enjoy the experience.  
Having asthma doesn't help so that may have affected my perspective on the show.   
I think we may have been too close to the stage.  We were in the 5th row.
We were very close at the MJ show but there wasn't any chlorine to deal with.


----------



## Larry (May 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> If you love the Beatles music, you'll love "Love". Another suggestion though not Cirque: Blue Man Group at Rio.



I love the Beatles but did not care for this show. Maybe it's just me but I hate to pay good money for canned music. The acrobatics went from great to good to at times times just plain boring.

During the same week I also saw Air Supply for a lot less money and they were great.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 28, 2013)

They're all good; if you see only one, you'll be impressed by whichever one it is.  I think it turns out to be very personal which one turns out to be a favorite.  We've seen Ka, O, Mystere (twice), Love (3 times), La Reve, and several shows that have strong Cirque elements.  Ka was a favorite of ours--even though it generally doesn't get the rave reviews some of the others get (I was surprised to see so many Ka fans here)--O, not so much for us, La Reve, not so much for us, and obviously, we love Love.  

If Ka appeals to you, there are usually much discounted tickets available for it.  Check www.broadwaybox.com  (on the right side, there's a place to click for Las Vegas).


----------



## momeason (May 28, 2013)

We also really enjoyed Ka last year and my husband did not expect to like it. He really did enjoy it.
Maybe O this year?


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2013)

I've seen both O and Mystere (think I mentioned it earlier) and both my dd and I decided we liked Mystere better.  But it opens with teiko drummers and I just love those.  There was almost too much sensory overload with O.  Since Mystere has been around the longest sometimes you can get better prices.  If you sign up for the Cirque Club online (it's free) many times you'll get special offers from them.


----------



## gwenco (Jun 14, 2013)

*MJ!!*

Although we have not seen it at Mandalay Bay, we saw it went it came to Denver. GO GO GO!!  We are actually planning on a trip to Vegas just to see this show again.  We got tickets at the Tickets for Less a few years ago for Mystere and neither one (and we had 4 people in our group) really cared for it.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 14, 2013)

For clarity, there are 2 different Cirque Michael Jackson shows: "The Immortal World Tour" which toured the US and had a few showings in Las Vegas last year, and the newer "One" which is installed permanently in Las Vegas.  

IMO their permanent shows are always better than the traveling ones - I decided to not go to any more traveling shows but made an exception for the traveling MJ show - look forward to seeing the permanent one on our next trip to LV.


----------



## geoand (Jun 15, 2013)

We have seen O, and Kah. We have seen Mystere 4 times.  If we go back to Vegas, Mystere would be on our list to see again.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 17, 2013)

I've also seen Mystere and loved it. Today a special arrived by email from restaurant.com, offering a discount + if you buy 2 tix, a $50 ecard from restaurant.com. Let's see if I can link to it -if not, and you want that show, email me thru TUG and I'll forward you the email.

"For performances through August 31, save 35% on tickets to see "Mystère" by Cirque du Soliel, the show that started it all and "never disappoints" says the Las Vegas Review. For $49 (plus fees), you can get category 4 seats (reg. $79) for all dates and show times. Upgrades to cat. 1-3 seats are just $11-$35 more and include the best available seats in the house."

http://specials.restaurant.com/deal...TI=3801+RAID=9948&nmbly=true&et_rid=730311784


----------



## Laurie (Jun 25, 2013)

Another deal for Cirque fans, this one a Groupon: 2 nite stay in a strip-view room at Treasure Island + 2 tix for Mystere,  for $239:

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-ti-...date=20130625&s=body&c=button&d=Getaways_deal


----------



## FL Guy (Jun 25, 2013)

[Comments like this are not appropriate for TUG - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

